# Art > Art & Art History >  Computer animated simple nature paintings

## Outlandish

Our society nowadays lays too much stress on hardware than software. We are taught to work hard to raise our living standard as technicians and bureaucrats. What is completely missing in our lives is our fantasy, except when we are forced to lie as politicians or partners or co-workers or whatever.
It cannot work when all people work as much as they can; you can see that millions of people get jobless because of that philosophy. If everyone relaxes a bit, everyone gets a job. But that just as a side note.
During my work as a trainee in a hospital about 15 years ago I observed that old people can hardly paint. When they had the task to paint something, they instead started to scribble letters and called it painting. You could really see that throughout the years they had lost all their creativity and fantasy through their hard works.

The challenge
I challenge the members here to participate in this creative project. Everyone of you got a computer program where he or she can paint with. Open the program, paint something and post it here. It can be very simple or very complex painting, it is up to you. The only rule is to make it with a computer program and to post it here. It must be your work completely.
The first one can post his picture and the second one has to comment on the first picture before he or she posts another picture. The comment should be simply what you see in the picture above. Then you post your picture and the next one comments and posts his or her picture and so on.

Let's see how it works.

----------


## Iain Sparrow

Pencil sketch, 'painted' in Photoshop.

----------


## Outlandish

My observation of the picture above is, - 
What I see on the picture above is a woman standing in water, which seems to be a lake or stream. She has a saurian-like on the lead and is looking at something. We don't know what exactly she looks at because that is missing in the picture. Furthermore there I see a big tree trunk which has an entrance in it, with a way which leads inside it.

The picture drawn by me is 
Unfortunately I cannot attach a picture here or post the URL because it says, - 
"Post denied. New posts are limited by number of URLs it may contain and checked if it doesn't contain forbidden words."
I uploaded it on my blog and you can see it there. - 
building-trade.blogspot.com

----------


## YesNo

Iain, that was an amazing sketch. 

Outlandish, I've installed Gimp for photographs and I've been going through "Gimp for Absolute Beginners" this past week. I'll see if I can figure out how to draw something in that and then figure out how to post it here. I saw the tree on your site. It's not quite as fancy as Iain's, but better than I expect to do--if I ever get it finished.

----------


## Outlandish

I am looking forward to your Gimp pictures YesNo. My advice, keep it as simple as possible. The shape would simply do. A computer program has many functions but for a project you just need a limited amount of functions.
Meanwhile here is my next picture on same link as above, -
building-trade.blogspot.com.
The name of my new project is - 
Eurasian red squirrel.

----------


## YesNo

It will be simple, if it ever gets done. 

I was trying to draw something on my tablet in Gimp, but I think I'm going to uninstall that app and go back to Sketchbook Pro. Then I'll try to send a jpeg to Gimp on my computer for further processing. Also my computer is acting up. Then I have to figure out how to post it here.

----------


## YesNo

OK, I finally got a picture of something:

SunMoonStarCeresTree.jpg

The star looks manic. The tree thinks it is Halloween.

Your Eurasian red squirrel looks realistic, Outlandish.

----------


## YesNo

I put the jpeg into Photobucket.

----------


## Outlandish

I see a tree, a sun, a moon and some letters. The tree, the letters, the ground and a star are all colourless, black and white. The sun is yellow, the moon is greenish and there is a character, wchich looks grey-black.
My new picture - 
s288.photobucket.com/user/outlandish8/media/Adler%20S%20178%20iii%20-%20x_zpsuyhwg62e.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

----------


## YesNo

That's a very nice picture of a bird, Outlandish. That character in mine that looks like it has eyes is the dwarf planet Ceres, between Mars and Jupiter, with those mysterious bright spots that the Dawn probe is currently exploring.

I started reading Betty Edwards' "Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain" as a result of this thread and what I produced is the sort of left brain symbol type drawing she tries to encourage her readers to get beyond.

----------

